# mettre au point / mise au point



## Rex

Dear friends
Collins/ Robert 2002 gives both and although the meaning and use of the first seems clear, that of the second is less so, as the dictionary doesn't indcate the part of speech or give any meaningful examples of its application.
I'm aware there are a number of ssimilar uses of mise, eg. mise en valeur etc. and I often find them all a little unclear.
Thanks to all replying...Rex


----------



## Cath.S.

Mise au point can have different meanings.
Here are three examples to illustrate this.
1._ Mise au point des différentes séries/versions de MySQL_
Mise au point = élaboration
2. _Mise au point, ou révision mécanique, d'une bicyclette_
mise au point = réglage
3. _Nous publions cette mise au point _
mise au point = démenti / ajout de précisions supplémentaires / rectification de l'information.
Does any of those meanings fit your context, or _do you dare come here with no context_ ?


----------



## Rex

Merci encore!
Barefaced that I am.....! I'm just trying to sort out how/when to use the mise versus the mis version! Do I take it that "mise   au point " is a feminine noun?
Thanks for your patience with a struggling mature age student who has to front up for another exam next Monday!


----------



## claude123

Yes Rex, Mise is the noun corresponding to the verb Mettre.
A few translations:
Focusing (in photography). 
Adjustment (of a tool or machine to work as required)
Debugging (as in software defects)
Tuning up, Tune-up
Finalization
Development (of products)
Formulation
Rephrasing
Fitting (of dentures)
Overhauling


----------



## Cath.S.

Yes,_ mise au point _ is feminine. 
It is in fact the feminine past participle of _mettre_ used as a noun.


----------



## Rex

Thanks to all: now I get it!


----------



## Icetrance

How do you understand  "mis au point" in the context below (sales, e-commerce)

XXX doit appliquer strictement le savoir-faire *mis au point* par YYY ainsi que les modifications qui lui seraient apportees pour assurer l'amelioration constante de l'exploitation ou l'adapter aux exigences nouvelles de la clientèle.

Does it mean "know-how/savviness refined, developed or clarified by YYY"? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Canard

refined, perfected, in this case


----------



## Icetrance

Canard said:


> refined, perfected, in this case



Thanks, Canard.  That's what I'm thinking, too.  But, I've been told it means "developed by" by a native speaker. I'd just like verification of that. 

It's either:

refined by
developed by 
clarified by


----------



## Nicomon

I understand it as the #1 option in egueule's post #2 = élaboration
And as Claude 123 example "development" (of products)


> mettre au point : régler qqch.; *élaborer *qqch.


XXX ont mis au point le savoir-faire = ils l'ont élaboré = developed

The eventual modifications would be "une mise au point" as in meaning #2 "réglage/révision" and then, it would mean refined/perfected.

And here I thought that I convinced you earlier


----------



## Icetrance

[...]
You know what? I do think you are right, Nicomon. 

Good night


----------



## 20100

In the context where ''«Mettre au point» une situation'' is used as ''éclaircir'', what would be a good equivalent in english?
''to sort things out'' ??

Thank you for further information/help


----------



## claude123

In this context I often hear "clarify, clarification".


----------



## alex84

[...]
Could you please tell me the meaning of "mise au point" in the following context?   [...] à l'age de 3 ans, une mise au point pour convulsions conduit au diagnostic d'insuffisance rénale [...]. Taken from a medical report.
Thanks for you help


----------



## Keith Bradford

...having been examined/treated for convulsions, he was diagnosed with...


----------



## claude123

Perhaps they mean "check up", but this is an unusual way of saying it, they don't make a difference between a child and an automobile!


----------



## Huw

How about this sentence:

Il peut provenir du client lui-même ou bien être mis au point, voire complété, par le gestionnaire de projet de la société de traduction.

The 'Il' refers to reference material (to help the translator in the translation process).

My humble offering so far is:

This reference material may be provided by the client or compiled, even completed, by the project manager of the translation agency.

My mind is a bit blank - not too sure about compiled - any suggestions?


----------



## claude123

Hello Huw,
Compiled is OK here. Developed would work also.
As for compléter/completed, if the copy comes from France, compléter would mean complemented, supplemented, added to.
Voire : _or_ would work, _and/or_ if you like the phrase !


----------



## Huw

Thanks Claude, that's clarified it a lot for me.


----------



## Owttye

Bonjour.
"Mise au point dans la cadre du projet..." qu'est-ce que ca signifie?
eclaircir? revision?
merci en advance.


----------



## Icetrance

Owttye said:


> Bonjour.
> "Mise au point dans la cadre du projet..." qu'est-ce que ca signifie?
> eclaircir? revision?
> merci en advance.




Moi, je dirais "clarification" en anglais? 


J'espère que tu trouveras bien ton bonheur ici.


----------



## claude123

Hello Owttye,
You should provide the whole sentence and the context. It is impossible to get the meaning from the part sentence you gave.


----------



## Owttye

claude123 said:


> Hello Owttye,
> You should provide the whole sentence and the context. It is impossible to get the meaning from the part sentence you gave.


 

Bonjour,
Le texte complète est le suivant:

"*Mise au point* dans le cadre du projet de la guerre des étoiles, le sonde a été équipée d'un radar qui a escruté 99% de la surface de la Lune."

C'est une extrait d'un texte scientifique qui analyse des hypothèses sur la formation de la glace sur la Lune.

Donc, c'est ca le contexte de la phrase.
Et je continue à ne pas comprendre le sens de *Mise au point* dans cette phrase.

Merci pour votre attention.


----------



## claude123

It could be " the probe, which was developed for the star war project, was equipped ..."

See http://www.btb.termiumplus.gc.ca/tp...1&index=frt&__index=frt&srchtxt=mise+au+point

for all the meanings of _mise au point_, which are many.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Owttye

[...]
Merci beaucoup Claude pour la réponse. Même si c'est encore un peu difficile pour moi de comprendre le sens du mot dans la phrase, ta reponse et le site d'internet m'ont éclaircie un peu ma doute.

Salut...


----------



## Icetrance

Ottwye, could "mise au point" mean "development" here? 


mise au point = clarification/update/development


J'espère que ça pourra t'aider.


----------



## claude123

In Ottwye's sentence, "mise" is not a noun but a past participle of "mettre". "La sonde" is feminine, but if the subject had been masculine (e.g. "le dispositif"), we would have had "mis au point" (developed, perfected)


----------



## LaLeeRu

I am sad to see that the expression "mis au point" does not have a proper page in this dictionary. Nevertheless, I wish to find a definition for "mis au point" when used in the following sentence:

*Quel nom porte le logiciel de traitement de texte mis au point par Microsoft ?*

mis au point =  utilized?


----------



## Keith Bradford

_*Perfected*_, I'd say.  Absolutely not _utilized _for three reasons: a) _utilized _is just a pompous way of saying _used_; b) Microsoft aren't users, they're manufacturers; c) I don't like the spelling with a "z" anyway .


----------



## Chimel

In this context, _mis au point_ often has the meaning of _developed_ (I think the software was really created by Microsoft, not that Microsoft perfected an existing software).


----------



## Icetrance

Chimel said:


> In this context, _mis au point_ often has the meaning of _developed_ (I think the software was really created by Microsoft, not that Microsoft perfected an existing software).




Je plussoie


----------

